# GOAT FACE!



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

How lame and corny was that? So corny that the word was actually trending worldwide NO.1.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I liked it. I actually think it would be a bad ass nickname. I mean, Bryan is the GOAT for crying out loud.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Not GOAT FACE, or goat face but GOAT Face.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well he ain't the nicest looking guy on the roster, it suits him cuz of his beard tho.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...I guess you could call him the Goat Faced Killah?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Emberdon said:


> How lame and corny was that? So corny that the word was actually trending worldwide NO.1.


Look at some of things Stone Cold, The Rock, Chris Jericho used to call each other all the time far more corny and cheesy than that, lighten up not everything has to be so serious, ill take a wild guess that you dont like CM Punk.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Bryan should have responded "yeah greatest of all time face" but he's only Daniel Bryan and not...me.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So...I guess you could call him the Goat Faced Killah?


repped.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

IWC should be having a field day with this new name  Daniel Bryan - G.O.A.T.face


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CM Punk calls D-Bry the GOAT. *FILES*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Punk is worthless now. It's depressing.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Better than giant toolbox. Thought it was funny actually.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk has officially entered Cena levels of corny.

Pathetic.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The ironic part is that Punk had a larger beard when he was face.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> repped.


Red, hopefully.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

People are being too hard on Punk. The Goatface thing was awful, sure, but other than that his promo wasn't bad.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

That was fucking awful because the first second I heard 'Goat Face' come out Punk's mouth I knew the ignorant crowd would start chanting for it. WWE audiences honestly come off as complete fucking idiots more ofton than not. 'Giant toolbox' or 'Popcorn fart' makes me believe WWE's writers are still attending elementary school.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> People are being too hard on Punk. The Goatface thing was awful, sure, but other than that his promo wasn't bad.


Bryan's promo was right Punk has sold out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah Punk's promo was great tonight! As a matter of fact, both Bryan and Punk did really well on the mic tonight and were LOL funny at certain times! I don't mind the GOATFACE comment because it will only get Bryan more over and have fans chanting it at him and bringing goat signs with Bryan's face plastered in place of the goats head. 

Should be awesome to see! :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan's promo was right Punk has sold out.


I didn't like him flat out lying and saying he hasn't changed either, but really, he was mostly on point today.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

The Goat Face Killah (I'm just going to run with that - Rep to the guy who came up with that) was great tonight. He proved that he can get it done on the mic. Especially loved the exchange with Vince.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I didn't like him flat out lying and saying he hasn't changed either, but really, he was mostly on point today.


I wanted to see Punk get angery just shoot back like he did in the past. But both guys were excellent as was AJ and Kane.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

#GOATheel


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I had a good laugh out of that. I think it'll stick with him for a while, better the fans chant that than "18 seconds".


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I had a good laugh out of that. I think it'll stick with him for a while, better the fans chant that than "18 seconds".


lol that chant never really caught on. Fans either "YES" or "NO" D-Bry now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan's promo was right Punk has sold out.


And Bryan didn't sell out by having a "Yes yes yes!" T-shirt? Everyone is in the WWE to make money. Anyone who says otherwise is lying.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

One of these is a GOAT...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> That was fucking awful because the first second I heard 'Goat Face' come out Punk's mouth I knew the ignorant crowd would start chanting for it. WWE audiences honestly come off as complete fucking idiots more ofton than not. 'Giant toolbox' or 'Popcorn fart' makes me believe WWE's writers are still attending elementary school.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Greatest of all time can easily be used to benefit him too lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see Rock316's reply on this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So when Punk gets something trending... number 1 worldwide no less, it's because it was so corny. But when Rock gets something trending, it's because HE'S DA BEST EVA!!!!

:lmao I love this forum.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Obis said:


> So when Punk gets something trending... number 1 worldwide no less, it's because it was so corny. But when Rock gets something trending, it's because HE'S DA BEST EVA!!!!
> 
> :lmao I love this forum.


Well it's what to expect dude lol, rock marks out weigh or are at least more vocal than Bryan marks, and most of them follow ROCK316AE's footsteps, like 2 year olds follow the pied piper.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Obis said:


> So when Punk gets something trending... number 1 worldwide no less, it's because it was so corny. But when Rock gets something trending, it's because HE'S DA BEST EVA!!!!
> 
> :lmao I love this forum.


well if it becomes a cereal with delicious corn flavor im all for it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan should have said something like "Yes, I will be one day but right now I'm just the GoatHeel."

Obviously it would have gone over all the casual fans heads but it would be pretty funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I swear to god if Rock called Bryan a GOATFACE this place would be up in arms about how innovative and amazing he is. To you guys it isn't whats being said, it's who is saying it. Regardless of what's going on.

Thought it was funny, nothing groundbreaking, but funny. But LOL at the OP. "So corny it was trending #1". Such an ignorant statement. :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe Punk called him Goat Face as an inside joke between the two of them as Punk actually thinks Bryan is the GOAT right now :side: Seriously tho I liked it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It seemed more random than funny. Like Punk was just making up a name on the spot and WWE just went with it. Still, name-calling has been associated with WWE ever since I can remember so this doesn't surprise me. After all, Bryan is a G.O.A.T. face.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> Maybe Punk called him Goat Face as an inside joke between the two of them as Punk actually thinks Bryan is the GOAT right now :side: Seriously tho I liked it


Honestly, it feels like a rib. Dunno. Who can tell anymore with the way WWE tries to work smarks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> *Can't wait to see Rock316's reply on this.*


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan does kinda look like a goat with that beard.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm already having fun with this.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

actually I think Bryan thought it was funny, cause if you go back and watch it again, after Punk saids it, DB saids it back to him and punk goes "yeah, Goatface" then after that if you look at bryans face he was kinda smirking as if not to laugh


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Obis said:


> So when Punk gets something trending... number 1 worldwide no less, it's because it was so corny. But when Rock gets something trending, it's because HE'S DA BEST EVA!!!!
> 
> :lmao I love this forum.





doinktheclowns said:


> Look at some of things Stone Cold, The Rock, Chris Jericho used to call each other all the time far more corny and cheesy than that, lighten up not everything has to be so serious, ill take a wild guess that you dont like CM Punk.


^ People with sense.

Typical Bryan marks crying over something Punk says. First off it's PG era and yet that insult was not any worse than some from the attitude era. You people need to stop being so serious acting as if only Punk and Cena are corny. The Rock has made some lame insults his whole career. As someone else said, popcorn fart comes to mind. Second, Bryan does look like a goat. He isn't very easy on the eyes.

And Punk is still better on the mic than Bryan. Haters gonna hate. unk2


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

THANOS said:


>


Hilarious. 


Also the promo overall was pretty good, Daniel Bryan just cut his absolute best promo as a Heel. He sound like he is even more comfortable on the mic now.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

It was incredibly random and that's what made it funny initially. In my opinion there isn't much material to work with in the realm of name-calling (which is pretty corny in itself). 

Very few name-calling segments are genuinely funny anyway. HHH calling JBL Foghorn Leghorn was hilarious but other than that name-calling isn't really all that funny to begin with. 

It was a great promo by both guys, Kane was meh, not his best and AJ was......but in the end it worked out and I enjoyed it. 

#GOATFaceKillah


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

THANOS said:


>


Lol classic...repped


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

LOL :d !!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> Also the promo overall was pretty good, Daniel Bryan just cut his absolute best promo as a Heel. He sound like he is even more comfortable on the mic now.





jonoaries said:


> Lol classic...repped


: Why thank you! 

@Mr. 305 Blaze, I agree, that was the best promo Bryan has ever cut in my opinion. He had me legit laughing my ass off several times during it, especially at the "Once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryan" part :lmao.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk and Bryan had a great promo exchange before the whole WWE style crap was injected. THAT is what we should have been getting for their feud beforehand but better late than never. 

And spare me. I've heard worse. Always got to be something to attack Punk and Bryan for.


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, some people take this stuff way too seriously. Making the occasional corny joke doesn't mean Punk is ruined, and chances are Punk is playing up the smiling babyface role because *gasp* he enjoys it. Has anyone considered that?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It's better than half of the shit Dwayne spouted at Cena.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Do people honestly expect Punk to just use profanity-laced jokes to make people not bitch more like Austin and Rock did? Even that gets old when you keep doing it. Just because people use profanity doesn't mean it's funny. Rock in 2011 is a good example.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't mind it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Once you go Bryan, there's no point in tryin'! Aww yeah!"

LMAO Bryan is that dude right now.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

The Winning One™;11581977 said:


> Do people honestly expect Punk to just use profanity-laced jokes to make people not bitch more like Austin and Rock did? Even that gets old when you keep doing it. Just because people use profanity doesn't mean it's funny. Rock in 2011 is a good example.


Austin during his whole career is a great example. Austin is great and all, but anyone can get on the mic and cuss up a storm and threaten to kick someone's ass. For that he is very overrated. 

Who cares? Punk is the best mic worker in the WWE. Punk knows it, the WWE knows it, and people with sense who aren't blind Punk haters know it.


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> It's better than half of the shit Dwayne spouted at Cena.


Fruity pebbles comes to mind. Had anyone but The Rock used that line, they would've taken as much flack for it as Cena does.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DegenerateXX said:


> Austin during his whole career is a great example. Austin is great and all, but anyone can get on the mic and cuss up a storm and threaten to kick someone's ass. For that he is very overrated.
> 
> Who cares? Punk is the best mic worker in the WWE. Punk knows it, the WWE knows it, and people with sense who aren't blind Punk haters know it.


Eh, Austin is a rare exception. It fit the character and man behind the character. If anyone knows the history of Austin prior to the Stone Cold character and how it became molded, the profanities although a bit much were well placed to what Stone Cold was. A guy like Triple H, Shawn Michaels, or John Cena doing the same thing wouldn't fly.

Anyways, you're right about the second part. Punk is the best mic worker and promo cutter in the WWE today period. Even in his generic babyface champion role, he still cuts the best promos.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DarksidePhenom said:


> Fruity pebbles comes to mind. Had anyone but The Rock used that line, they would've taken as much flack for it as Cena does.


Of course! No one wants to see some over the hill 40 some-odd year old man, who's over inflated on star power and steroids, make fun of a great cereal! They wanna see great underground talents like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk that turn the craptacular casuals away in droves, and bring the ratings down to a much much more manageable level. 

:troll

~ The Great THANOS316AE


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

#GOATheel


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I like Punk for the most part...but that was just bad. Would the CM Punk of last year had said something as childish as that?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually found it quite funny, Bryan does genuinely look like a goat!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

It won't catch on, hopefully.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Both of them need to trim their damn beards.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He should turn it into a positive and start calling himself "The GOAT" as in "The Greatest of All Time."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought it was funny. Actually, overall it was an alright segment. Everybody just be mad because they all have a GOATFACE too.


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

What I got from Punk's promo was pretty much him replying to the people who just want him to shoot every night. He doesn't care about them since they didn't care about him until the "pipe bomb" thing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE GOAT FACE KILLAH.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

DarksidePhenom said:


> Fruity pebbles comes to mind. Had anyone but The Rock used that line, they would've taken as much flack for it as Cena does.


Fruity Pebbles was chanted by 70,000 strong at WM 27 and got ULTRA over and made John Cena a ton of money and was 100% accurate on how Cena came out every fucking 3 months with his sissy shirts aimed at his sissy fanbase.


----------



## TakersPrincess (May 13, 2012)

It made me laugh though... especially bryan's face


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Fruity Pebbles was chanted by 70,000 strong at WM 27 and got ULTRA over and made John Cena a ton of money and was 100% accurate on how Cena came out every fucking 3 months with his sissy shirts aimed at his sissy fanbase.


Because The Rock said it. Imagine Punk saying this and the backlash WWE would've gotten for "PG-ifying him" or some such shit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I marked out at this :lmao


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious because Punk just kinda threw it out there and the crowd ran with it, it wasn't some lame joke WWE thought was funny. I laughed hard for like 5 minutes straight.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Bryan was like "What the fuck Punk?" and cracking up, too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG, GoatFace, its the worst thing ever said....

Seriously nothing wrong with it, crowd liked it, moving on...


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is it every time someone says CM Punk says corny or lame The Rock is brought up for no reason. Rock saying something corny doesn't make anyone else's shit less corny. You're all no better than the so called over the top Rocky marks. I love how everyone can't stand Rocky316AE but can't stop talking about him when he hasn't even been in the thread.

That being said I didn't mind goat face, much better than clown shoes.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

AyrshireBlue said:


> It's better than half of the shit Dwayne spouted at Cena.


And it won't make the WWE half the money Rock & his corny jokes have made! But you already know that. :cool2


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought it was funny, stop being so damn serious. Enjoyed Punk and Bryan tonight, thought they were very entertaining.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It was one so-so line in a brilliant promos. And that's working on the assumption he wasn't saying goat as a nod to G.O.A.T which I swear I thought he was doing, but apparently not.

Haters gonna hate I suppose.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed both Punks and Bryans promos tonight they really work off each other well and have chemistry, the goat reference was funny IMO.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

both punk and bryan were great on the mic last night. all round fun promo, including the goat line.

kane and AJ good support too. the only angle on raw i'm interested in (along with ziggler getting a WHC shot)


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

When can I get a Daniel Bryan "GOAT" shirt featuring Bryan's head with curly little horns and possibly a half-chewed aluminum can? Make it happen!


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

For the most part, I stand by Punk. His promos may lack the intensity and edge they used to have, but I tend to believe he's still capable of that kind of work and would still perform that way if his current creative direction didn't require he work a little differently. Occasionally, however, someone posts a criticism incisive enough that I question that belief. It's hard to think of examples, but there are certainly arguments against him compelling enough that I wonder whether or not I am too easy on him. 

Then there are posts like the ones in this thread. Posts in which people cast perfectly acceptable things as somehow particularly indicative of Punk's alleged decline. This was a simple, throwaway insult in a feud that isn't overflowing with intensity. He doesn't need to act with any significant vitriol toward Bryan because we've been given no reason to believe they share that degree of animosity. In the face of an old rival, he was a little blasé. He made a joke. Just like we all joke. That's exactly the way damn near anyone would behave.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta love wwe thinking they are the number 1 world wide trend. How do they even get away with that lie? lol I always wonder that personally with wwe and twitter. Guess they can make up whatever they want... NOW TRENDING WORLD WIDE THIS SHITTY POST, number 1 world wide trend atm.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

the punk, bryan, kane and aj segment and feud was brilliant last night best raw i have seen in a while


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bryan was fine in terms of content, more like a likable babyface when he was burying Punk in his reality-based promo, he was still completely unnatural(his voice doesn't help him in that aspect)with horrible delivery but at least I could listen to him for once. Punk was a terrible promo like he's 90% of the time. In this specific promo, he was lying more than Cena lied in 6 years of hypocritical material and made completely forced jokes as usual. 

GOATFACE is probably Hulk Hogan if you want to take it with that meaning lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And here we go.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh come on with the "if X would've said it..." if Ric fucking Flair would've said it it would've been corny. Bad is bad, no matter who's doing it. 

I generally enjoyed their promo, but I didn't find THAT part funny.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Bryan was fine in terms of content, more like a likable babyface when he was burying Punk in his reality-based promo, he was still completely unnatural(his voice doesn't help him in that aspect)with horrible delivery but at least I could listen to him for once. Punk was a terrible promo like he's 90% of the time. In this specific promo, he was lying more than Cena lied in 6 years of hypocritical material and made completely forced jokes as usual.
> 
> GOATFACE is probably Hulk Hogan if you want to take it with that meaning lol.


Oh would you look who it is..


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

I think DB was teasing punk to use the goat reference. When he did it, DB was trying not to laugh. It's clear these two enjoy working together, and the feud keeps getting better.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

but kung pow chicken is like the greatest insult ever... my...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuck Punk, lame ass joke. Civil War Pie however .... the epitome of comedic wit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Oh would you look who it is..


You got a problem with Rock fans or something, son?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock marks own this forum :Rock2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

THANOS comes off as Bryan's biggest fan on here, but he doesn't even know what Bryan's best promo is in WWE.

He said last nights was Bryan's best WWE promo, when really it was even close to his promo on SmackDown after WrestleMania 28.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course it is, because the man who delivered it, did it with his touch of greatness that can make everything work. Take other masters like Flair and Bully Ray and they can do it too. That's where you draw the line between superiority and mediocrity. 

And THANOS, nice work. I appreciate the effort but you're obsessed kid.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

faceface said:


> For the most part, I stand by Punk. His promos may lack the intensity and edge they used to have, but I tend to believe he's still capable of that kind of work and would still perform that way if his current creative direction didn't require he work a little differently. Occasionally, however, someone posts a criticism incisive enough that I question that belief. It's hard to think of examples, but there are certainly arguments against him compelling enough that I wonder whether or not I am too easy on him.
> 
> Then there are posts like the ones in this thread. Posts in which people cast perfectly acceptable things as somehow particularly indicative of Punk's alleged decline. This was a simple, throwaway insult in a feud that isn't overflowing with intensity. He doesn't need to act with any significant vitriol toward Bryan because we've been given no reason to believe they share that degree of animosity. In the face of an old rival, he was a little blasé. He made a joke. Just like we all joke. That's exactly the way damn near anyone would behave.


100%



Gimmicky said:


> It was one so-so line in a brilliant promos. And that's working on the assumption he wasn't saying goat as a nod to G.O.A.T which I swear I thought he was doing, but apparently not.


It is strange how there was a GOAT thing going on with Bryan lately, now this goat remark, also seemed like something WWE wanted to push...



Theff said:


> Gotta love wwe thinking they are the number 1 world wide trend. How do they even get away with that lie? lol I always wonder that personally with wwe and twitter.





TheSupremeForce said:


> When can I get a Daniel Bryan "GOAT" shirt featuring Bryan's head with curly little horns and possibly a half-chewed aluminum can? Make it happen!


This would be fucking great, doubt WWE would take it that far though 




Rock316AE said:


> Bryan was fine in terms of content, more like a likable babyface when he was burying Punk in his reality-based promo, he was still completely unnatural(his voice doesn't help him in that aspect)with horrible delivery *but at least I could listen to him for once.* Punk was a terrible promo like he's 90% of the time. In this specific promo, he was lying more than Cena lied in 6 years of hypocritical material and made completely forced jokes as usual.
> 
> GOATFACE is probably Hulk Hogan if you want to take it with that meaning lol.


:shock


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, it made me laugh.

And that's a rare thing when I watch WWE.


----------



## HalfNights70 (May 25, 2012)

I guess people dont have sense of humour. They question everything Punk says they take everything so seriously and I wish they can stop comparing wrestlers from the past with the present, it's different now, it's a PG show it have been this way for a reason. #GoatFace is better than what Rocky came up with last year tbh.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

HalfNights70 said:


> I guess people dont have sense of humour. They question everything Punk says they take everything so seriously and I wish they can stop comparing wrestlers from the past with the present, it's different now, it's a PG show it have been this way for a reason. #GoatFace is better than what Rocky came up with last year tbh.


PG show yet Punk just under a year ago was using very envelope pushing insults.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Of course it is, because the man who delivered it, did it with his touch of greatness that can make everything work. Take other masters like Flair and Bully Ray and they can do it too. That's where you draw the line between superiority and mediocrity.
> 
> And THANOS, nice work. I appreciate the effort but you're obsessed kid.


corny is corny 

doesnt matter from whom it is delivered
cringed when the rock was corny and i did when punk was


----------



## HalfNights70 (May 25, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> PG show yet Punk just under a year ago was using very envelope pushing insults.


Different time is different. I can see your point but I think Punk was allowed to he was somehow a tweener that likes to push people, that was his role he was against authority at that time but for now he's a babyface. Not saying much about the insults he was off the line and it doesn't mean that WWE was very happy about it, he was trying to make it as PG as possible.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I laughed...mostly because of the crowd and the fact that it was the number 1 trend on twitter...also it's pretty true


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

From Daniel Bryan's Twitter - 
"Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."

Lol, this guy is gold.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


:lmao thats great


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He's too late I've always called him Beautiful Bryan :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


:lmao That's great. I don't know why people would want him to turn face.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


LMAO!!! Bryan is the GOAT.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


So he's invoking his inner Midnight express character?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's not be too harsh on Punk, in the spur of the moment while staring at that wonderful beard he got reminded of a marvelous creature known as the Goat. Goats are the future. Maybe he was providing an analogy to the mountain goat. 
The mountain goat is the GOAT of goats. Like Bryan it can access the Peaks (main event ) with ease.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

So goat face is lame, but _Beautiful Bryan_ of all things is gold? Oh, you guys. You're a riot.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

DegenerateXX said:


> So goat face is lame, but _Beautiful Bryan_ of all things is gold? Oh, you guys. You're a riot.


That isn't very good either.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

DegenerateXX said:


> So goat face is lame, but _Beautiful Bryan_ of all things is gold? Oh, you guys. You're a riot.


One was said live on RAW meant as an 'insult', one is clearly humour on twitter. Please use that mushy thing in your head called a brain. 
I didn't find the Goatface lame either, mildly amusing.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

He has the face of a G.O.A.T :bryan


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful Bryan lol, he should have made AJ call him that in their relationship, or perhaps Delicious Daniel.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Vaelfor77 said:


> One was said live on RAW meant as an 'insult', one is clearly humour on twitter. Please use that mushy thing in your head called a brain.
> I didn't find the Goatface lame either, mildly amusing.


I don't really see the difference in saying it on TV or Twitter. Tons of people still hear or see it no matter what. And in both scenarios, they're both playing a character, so who really gives a shit if what they say is lame? 'Ello PG era. What I was getting at is that people will eat up whatever Bryan says and pronounce him as a comedy god, but anything Punk says is trash and he's a cornball. I just think it's silly. 

I found goatface pretty amusing too, if only because it's true, so we really have nothing to argue about.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Funny thing is, Bryan rarely, I mean very rarely posts on twitter. The fact that he posted about this means that he found the Goatface thing hilarious


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully they should make Goatface shirts.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully they should make Goatface shirts.


They made a "I Dig Crazy Chicks" shirt, wouldn't surprise me if they do here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully they should make Goatface shirts.


After "I Dig Crazy Chicks" and "Wanna-Bee", I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I would SO love it if they are designing this right now :bryan



Then again WWE aren't always great at making T-shirts :batista3


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

From A closed thread I posted about how Punk can possibly get his edge back

Remember the pipebombs that CM Punk used to drop? Well most of us agree that it was very entertaining and would like to see him go back to this route but when you think about it why would he complain he has the belt, fame and other things BUT..

What if he loses everything? Sunday he loses his belt,loses AJ and becomes lower on the cards so then he can build up this anger and cut another great pipebomb promo how he was screwed out of everything and go nuts making his character the rebel again... Or you can have him win and call Danny B A loser faced Goat with no friends and smells like poopy? 

What I am saying is Punk needs to lose the title and every week he builds up the rage to make it meaningful to cut a worked shoot pipebomb again.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Oh would you look who it is..


:lmao

Repped


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If the Goat face chants catch on in the next few weeks, I fully expect there to be a t-shirts in the making. :lol


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

People actually bothered by this need to get out more.

Its a one liner and its far greater than toolbox.

It trended worldwide because the majority of fans liked it and found it funny the same way Kung Pow Bitch, Boots 2 Asses and Fruity Pebble did.

People critising Punk for this made me realise that some haters will hate no matter what he does.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

This is thread worthy


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That was terrible. Did that seriously catch on with the crowd?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The crowd chanted it and apparently it was trending. I would be more bothered if he just called him goatface but it was just a thrown in personal insult with the full line being.......Bryan has become a self-absorbed, arrogant, insecure, obnoxious, goat faced moron.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Obis said:


> So when Punk gets something trending... number 1 worldwide no less, it's because it was so corny. But when Rock gets something trending, it's because HE'S DA BEST EVA!!!!
> 
> :lmao I love this forum.


Yeah, the same people complaining about Punk getting GOATface trending probably loved Rock getting Kung Pow Chicken trending! Some people are ridiculously biased...


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> Yeah, the same people complaining about Punk getting GOATface trending probably loved Rock getting Kung Pow Chicken trending! Some people are ridiculously biased...


Or they're like me and think both had corny lines.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GOATface? Was it an inside compliment? You know, between friends.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> THANOS comes off as Bryan's biggest fan on here, but he doesn't even know what Bryan's best promo is in WWE.
> 
> He said last nights was Bryan's best WWE promo, when really it was even close to his promo on SmackDown after WrestleMania 28.





Rock316AE said:


> Of course it is, because the man who delivered it, did it with his touch of greatness that can make everything work. Take other masters like Flair and Bully Ray and they can do it too. That's where you draw the line between superiority and mediocrity.
> 
> And THANOS, nice work. I appreciate the effort but you're obsessed kid.


:lol Looks like I have a couple fans on here! Also appreciate the adequate "obsessed" comment, it means a lot coming from such a pro at the word!


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Kazzenn said:


> Or they're like me and think both had corny lines.


Just because they were both corny doesn't change the fact that some people are biased hypocrites when it comes to things like this, I guess some people just hate Punk for any little thing no matter how small and love Rock for the same kind of corny insult.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It was trending on twitter so that is all that matter to WWE.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


>


Lol


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


>































both doing that "chewing" thing..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> both doing that "chewing" thing..


ironically enough, they both do the whole "im not a meat product eater" thing too...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


LOL!

He should cut a promo about this at NWO.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ + ^^^

 It's uncanny. I wonder if Bryan makes maaa/baaa noises when he has an...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> :lol Looks like I have a couple fans on here! Also appreciate the adequate "obsessed" comment, it means a lot coming from such a pro at the word!


Quick someone make a thread about not liking Bryan, so THANOS can spend the next few hours posting videos of his promos and matches and trying to make you like him.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought it was somewhat amusing. Kind of dumb for the crowd to chant it and for it to "trend" on "Twitter" (I put this in quotes in an effort to hate myself a little less for even talking about this shit), but it's 2012 WWE, so what are you going to do? Hopefully it doesn't catch on (because it doesn't have the right to), but seeing as that "Danny Boy" bullshit fizzled out that night, I don't think there's much to worry about.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*CM Punk said it, of course everybody liked it. If John Morrison or Santino had said it then it would have been the stupidest thing ever, that's WWE fans for you.*


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *CM Punk said it, of course everybody liked it. If John Morrison or Santino had said it then it would have been the stupidest thing ever, that's WWE fans for you.*


Uh, this thread was made because people found it lame. Did you even read the thread? 70% people are anti-Punk not, get with the times.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Embarrassing just Embarrassing I loved CM Punk I never thought I would become a Punk hater. I used to browse this forum a while back like two months ago, and people used to say Punk sold out. I always got angry at comments like that seeing as I have been a Punk fan since 2004 and the fact that first of all he could not even sign an autograph when the WWE came here to Mexico made dislike him a bit. I was still an fan of the character but now I have come to understand that he has become corny and unfunny and I dislike him now because jokes like clown shoes and goat face how are they funny explain that where is the Punk who was the Austin type rebel he has now just become another generic babyface. Just Like how I was an Cena fan in 2004 and then around 06 before he faced HHH he also stated to become like Punk is now and has been like that ever since. One reason why this has happened PG we can not have edgy faces like The rock and Austin because of the PG era.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

So cheesy, Punk is getting lame. I used to be a big fan but gone of him recently.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Vaelfor77 said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter -
> "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan."
> 
> Lol, this guy is gold.


hilarious :lmao


> So goat face is lame, but Beautiful Bryan of all things is gold? Oh, you guys. You're a riot.



one is intended to be an insult the other one is just him doing a joke... my some guys are way to narrow minded

as for goatface itself... its corny but it does not need an own thread
same goes for Kung Pow Chicken 

Hypocrites are going to remain hypocrites


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Quick someone make a thread about not liking Bryan, so THANOS can spend the next few hours posting videos of his promos and matches and trying to make you like him.


I would but you and ROCK316AE have already trademarked that game plan via The Rock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I would but you and ROCK316AE have already trademarked that game plan via The Rock.


Don't try and pass off your trademark onto me.

Get posting them videos, breh.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Don't try and pass off your trademark onto me.
> 
> Get posting them videos, breh.


Sounds like the words of a guilty party? :barkley

On topic, I think the GOATFACE thing probably won't catch on too well, because, unlike the AE roster, this roster's fans sit on their hands most of the time, and, outside of a few smark crowds, most of them aren't capable of creating something that will stick.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Sounds like the words of a guilty party? :barkley
> 
> On topic, I think the GOATFACE thing probably won't catch on too well, because, unlike the AE roster, this roster's fans sit on their hands most of the time, and, outside of a few smark crowds, most of them aren't capable of creating something that will stick.


:kobe

Get me the promo Bryan did on the 12th of July, 2004. Go on, breh.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

He is the *G*reatest *O*f *A*ll *T*ime Face in the WWE.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I was embarrassed to be watching it. But it just goes to show you that Punk can get the crowd to chant just about anything. The crowd is a bunch of sheep.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I thought it was kind of amusing when I looked at Bryan and realized Punk had a valid point.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cute argument.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I enjoyed Goat face. It was good fun.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> So goat face is lame, but _Beautiful Bryan_ of all things is gold? Oh, you guys. You're a riot.


It is. You mad?

Bryan needs to come out to the ring wearing a robe with 'Beautiful Bryan' on the back of it. Would be GOAT.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was kinda lame but still funny*


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> Just because they were both corny doesn't change the fact that some people are biased hypocrites when it comes to things like this, I guess some people just hate Punk for any little thing no matter how small and love Rock for the same kind of corny insult.


It's fashionable for the IWC smarks to hate Punk now. They'll move on soon.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

And I thought Cena was corny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Felpent said:


> And I thought Cena was corny.


:lol so you think this was worse than JBL is Poopy and Baloney Fudge & Mustard?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol so you think this was worse than JBL is Poopy and Baloney Fudge & Mustard?


why are you even trying?

let the haters hate


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

heels always tell the truth it seems. And faces always tell lies. however Punk was right about the goatface


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> One of these is a GOAT...


haha


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

TaporSnap said:


> It's fashionable for the IWC smarks to hate Punk now. They'll move on soon.


It's fashionable for smarks to hate babyfaces in general. They'll move on when he turns heel again.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lol so you think this was worse than JBL is Poopy and Baloney Fudge & Mustard?


Its on the same level.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Billy Afterthought said:


> And it won't make the WWE half the money Rock & his corny jokes have made! But you already know that. :cool2


Who cares how much money it'll make its still better than Kung Pow Bitch and all that other terrible shit Rock was saying.


----------

